# niacinamide



## sheepgobaa (Jul 12, 2008)

wow
lol

it works pretty good


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

hi sheepgobaa,

What is the dosage you are taking? Have you tried any other supplement or medication to compare the efectiveness?


----------



## sheepgobaa (Jul 12, 2008)

NicktheGreek said:


> hi sheepgobaa,
> 
> What is the dosage you are taking? Have you tried any other supplement or medication to compare the efectiveness?


500 mg 4 times daily

no ive never took any medication but have experimented with

magnesium, calcium, lemon balm, passion flower, valerian, vitamin b complex, hops amongst others


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

That's awsome. I never ran into this supplement. How did you know to take it in the first place? Is there any literature?


----------



## sheepgobaa (Jul 12, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> That's awsome. I never ran into this supplement. How did you know to take it in the first place? Is there any literature?


i seen on medicine chest the reviews for social phobia and everyone gave it a 9/10

and theres studies showing it may work in a similar way to benzo;s


----------



## sheepgobaa (Jul 12, 2008)

It has been shown in animals to work in the brain in ways similar to drugs such as benzodiazepines (Valium-type drugs) that are used to treat anxiety. One study found that niacinamide (not niacin) could help people get through withdrawal from benzodiazepines, which is a common problem. A reasonable amount of niacinamide to take for anxiety, according to some doctors, is up to 500mg four times per day.

Niacinamide locks onto the same receptor sites in the brain as do tranquilizers such as Valium, and is a natural tranquilizer. The manufacturer of valium is also the worlds largest manufacturer of niacinamide. [Nature 278: pp.563-5,1979]


----------



## sheepgobaa (Jul 12, 2008)

http://www.dr-bob.org/cgi-bin/pb/mget.p ... tml#485434


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.supp ... be987d6bce?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

thanks for the link. Lots of great info. I wish I would have found this earlier. I just bought a bunch of other supplement and I can get 100 500 mg pills of niacinamide for under 4 bucks! I'll definitely try some.


----------



## sheepgobaa (Jul 12, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> thanks for the link. Lots of great info. I wish I would have found this earlier. I just bought a bunch of other supplement and I can get 100 500 mg pills of niacinamide for under 4 bucks! I'll definitely try some.


report back with your results


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I just received my order. I took 1000 and I feel gooooood. I felt this calmness storm over me. I can' describe it. Although, it almost feels like i'm high, dumb, relaxed. Maybe 1000 was too much. I'll try 500 next time for a more subtle effect. This stuff really works though.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

Is niacinamide just simply niacin? If not, what is it made out of or what does it come from?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

the bottle says it's a precursor to niacin, but it doesn't cause the flushing like niacin does.


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

i've tried up 1500mg. i didn't feel different. i'm going to try 2g soon.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

The effect was good. It allowed to me do to some errands today. As far as SAD, I went to the supermarket and I wasn't as tense as i usually am although not as relaxed as I wanted to be. But I felt a definite improvement.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

So how is it going with niacinamide?

Is it still working. By the way what is the brand you are using sheepgoba?

Besides this did anyone feel inflamation around liver with this stuff? Niacin or niacinamide is rumored to cause liver toxicity. Although I found this where it says that Niacinamdie reduced liver toxicity.

Here it is

http://www.springerlink.com/content/f3346148268542w5/

The protective effect of niacinamide on ischemia-reperfusion-induced liver injury

After administration of niacinamide (10 mM), liver injury was significantly attenuated, while blood ATP content was reversed. In addition, MG, TNF- and NO release was attenuated. These results indicate that niacinamide, presumably by acting with multiple functions, exerts potent anti-inflammatory effects in I/R-induced liver injury.

http://www.springerlink.com/content/l065045p5767v3h5/

Nicotinic acid, structurally similar to nicotinamide, induces insulin resistance and increases insulin secretion in healthy individuals. It is not known if nicotinamide has similar effects. Since insulin secretion, as measured by the acute insulin response to intravenous glucose, is used to predict diabetes and to monitor therapy, the effects of nicotinamide must be established before trials in individuals at high risk of progression to Type 1 diabetes can be interpreted. Intravenous tolerance tests were performed according to the ICARUS standard protocol in 10 healthy, adult subjects (age 32±5.7 years) before and after 14 days of treatment with nicotinamide 25 mg · kg-1 · day-1. The acute insulin response after nicotinamide did not differ from the control study, whether measured as the incremental 0-10 min insulin area (278±142 vs 298±130mU · l-1 · 10 min-1) or as the 1±3 min insulin level (78±39 vs 81±44 mU/l). The late insulin response was equally unaffected, as were basal insulin (5.2±1.6 vs 5.6±2.1 mU/l) and glucose (5.0±0.4 vs 4.9±0.2 mmol/l) levels and glucose disposal rates (1.98±0.88 vs 2.04±0.68%/min). Nicotinamide does not affect insulin secretion and glucose kinetics in normal subjects, confirming its suitability for trials designed to delay or prevent the onset of Type 1 diabetes.

The second link is about insulin resistance which shows that niacinamide does not cause insulin resistance like nicotinic acid(niacin).

from the article of second link(if you have access to the pdf file)

In conclusion, short-term administration of high doses
of nicotinamide does not affect basal or stimulated insulin
secretion or glucose kinetics in healthy subjects and
is therefore unlikely to have a significant effect on insulin
sensitivity. This preliminary study cannot exclude all
possible metabolic effects of nicotinamide, but it does
provide reasonable reassurance that these are unlikely to
be of clinical importance. It also suggests that no major
conversion of nicotinamide to nicotinic acid occurs, even
at high doses.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

CONCLUSION: Our study results suggest that even low doses of oral NA given to children with newly diagnosed type 1 diabetes may reduce insulin requirements and prolong the honeymoon period.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

but when we look at the numbers in the second link

0–10 min insulin area (278±142 vs 298±130mU · l–1 · 10 min–1) or as the 1±3 min insulin level (78±39 vs 81±44 mU/l). The late insulin response was equally unaffected, as were basal insulin (5.2±1.6 vs 5.6±2.1 mU/l)

But they say it did not effect. When does it effect when the number is two times bigger? or do they mean the difference is not statistically significant?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Niacinamide seems like a godsend. It's good for so many things....then there's the liver tox issue...

That's too bad. If only we could find the exact mechanism by which it causes liver tox, maybe we could find a way around that.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> Niacinamide seems like a godsend. It's good for so many things....then there's the liver tox issue...
> 
> That's too bad. If only we could find the exact mechanism by which it causes liver tox, maybe we could find a way around that.


Did you have inflammation around liver when you were using?

I think niacin is the toxic one but niacinamide may actually help liver, but the result and comment is confusing.

Do you have any article saying that niacinamide caused toxicity, I read that it is useful in type 1 diabetes.

Treatment with niacinamide appears to delay rather than completely reverse disease development in those with pre-existing type 1 diabetes. However, treatment of "at risk" groups, in the majority of studies, shows promise in disease prevention.

http://www.wellcorps.com/Therapeutic-Effects-Of-Niacin-From-Niacinamide.html

I am kind of confused about this.

I could not find any scientific article saying that niacinamide causes toxicity or insulin resistance.

But I found a few articles where it protects against toxicity.

Protective effects of niacinamide in staphylococcal enterotoxin-B-induced toxicity

Niacinamide blocks 3-acetylpyridine toxicity of cerebellar granule cells in vitro

The use of nicotinamide to modify the toxicity of streptozotocin diabetes without loss of antitumor &#8230;

Evaluation of protective effects of sodium thiosulfate, cysteine, niacinamide and indomethacin on &#8230;

Mechanisms of nicotinamide and thymidine protection from alloxan and streptozocin toxicity


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

The therapeutic index of nicotinamide is wide but at very high doses reversible hepatotoxicity has been reported in animals and humans. Minor abnormalities of liver enzymes can infrequently occur at the doses used for diabetes prevention. There is no evidence of teratogenicity from animal studies and nicotinamide is not in itself oncogenic; at very high doses it does however potentiate islet tumour formation in rats treated with streptozotocin or alloxan. There is no evidence of oncogenicity in man. Growth inhibition can occur in rats but growth in children is unaffected. Studies of its effects on glucose kinetics and insulin sensitivity are inconsistent but minor degrees of insulin resistance have been reported. The drug is well tolerated, especially in recent studies which have used relatively pure preparations of the vitamin. Experience to date therefore suggests that the ratio of risk to benefit of long-term nicotinamide treatment would be highly favourable, should the drug prove efficacious in diabetes prevention. High-dose nicotinamide should still, however, be considered as a drug with toxic potential at adult doses in excess of 3 gm/day and unsupervised use should be discouraged. 

But three grams is too much for a b vitamin anyway. Well the best thing to do is to try in this case and see if I get any inflammation.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Nicotinamide is being used in trials to prevent or delay the development of clinical IDDM. A related compound, niacin, has been shown to cause insulin resistance in normal subjects, resulting in increased insulin secretion. This study was designed to answer the question : Does the short-term administration of nicotinamide cause insulin resistance in subjects who have a high risk of developing IDDM ? Eight islet cell antibody-positive (ICA+) relatives of IDDM patients were given nicotinamide at a dose of 2 g/day for 2 weeks. Measurements of first-phase insulin release, insulin sensitivity, glucose effectiveness, and the constant for glucose disappearance (Kg) were measured at baseline, at the end of 2 weeks of therapy, and after subjects had been off therapy for at least 2 weeks. Nicotinamide administration caused a 23.6% decrease in insulin sensitivity (P = 0.02).


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

This post is quite confusing, part of it is talking about NICOTINAMIDE, the other is talking about the subject - NIACINAMIDE.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

David,

Same thing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicotinamide

"Nicotinamide, also known as niacinamide..... "


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ho beggiatoa thanks for the clearance


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes. Research on this is very promising. I tried it, Niacin actually, and it didn't do much except cause flushing. I don't remember the exact dose, it was low medium.


----------



## jamie4418 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've read about how Dr. Abram Hoffer (a pioneer of orthomolecular medicine) and others have used niacin and niacinamide in large doses to relieve depression, anxiety and other conditions.

They say it's safe in high doses, but has anyone heard from anywhere else if it's safe in such high doses?

(I haven't noticed much change with 500 mg twice a day, so I will increase to 1000 mg twice a day)


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, due to concerns about liver toxicity at doses >2g per day I would definitely not going any higher than you're going to; just in case.


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

This is real good stuff. 500mg daily seems to be good enough. Definitely take with B100


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

How does it compare to benzos/SSRIs if you have taken these before?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Freesix88 said:


> How much you took? You can take 500 mg - 4 times a day if you want.


I was only taking 500mg


----------



## rjn (Nov 3, 2011)

*works very well!*

Holy crap! Niacinamide (not niacin, not insositol) but this amide-form of niacin works VERY well for my anxiety. I have been suffering from SEVERE anxiety, social phobia, panic attacks, GAD, for over 14 years now, tried every SSRI,tricyclic, and MAOIs, buspar, benzo's, vistaril, magnesium, multi-vitamins. Benzos work, but doctors won't prescribe them. Niacinamide (it MUST be in this form, as regular niacin will NOT work)1,000mg three times a day completely took my anxiety, shaking,racing thoughts, fear of heart attack, nausea, insomnia. miracle drug right here. The largest manufacturer of valium is also the largest producer of niacinamide. Do research, and please try this, as I was at the end of my rope with my severe, horrible anxiety!:clap


----------



## DaveP (Oct 16, 2012)

rjn said:


> Holy crap! Niacinamide (not niacin, not insositol) but this amide-form of niacin works VERY well for my anxiety. I have been suffering from SEVERE anxiety, social phobia, panic attacks, GAD, for over 14 years now, tried every SSRI,tricyclic, and MAOIs, buspar, benzo's, vistaril, magnesium, multi-vitamins. Benzos work, but doctors won't prescribe them. Niacinamide (it MUST be in this form, as regular niacin will NOT work)1,000mg three times a day completely took my anxiety, shaking,racing thoughts, fear of heart attack, nausea, insomnia. miracle drug right here. The largest manufacturer of valium is also the largest producer of niacinamide. Do research, and please try this, as I was at the end of my rope with my severe, horrible anxiety!:clap


RJN. Hope you are still around to give an update. 
Is the niacinamide still working for you? 
Any liver problems?

I've tried just about every supplement (seems like it) with little luck and just recently discovered the niacinamide link.
I'm about 4 days into 2000 mg a day. 1000 morning 1000 afternoon. Seems good so far.
I'm hoping that a couple weeks of this dose will work and then I can taper the dose back to more of a maintance dose. Maybe 500mg a day, which would make me feel a lot better about the liver issue.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Drink plenty, plenty of water, and take milk thistle. Liver issue diminished.


----------



## CameronH (Feb 12, 2012)

This definitely works, only been taking 1 gram so far, going to start taking 1.5 grams and maybe work up to 3 grams, anyone noticed drowsiness in high doses?


----------



## not2bad (Jul 13, 2013)

Any updates lately? I'd love to hear how it's still working or not working for those who have reported taking it. 

BTW I'm so glad I came across this topic. I went out and bought a bottle today after I read this and started taking it to see how things go. I'm excited to see if it helps.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't mind getting my hands on some time release niacinamide and B6.

What shop you guys pickup from?


----------



## IanStClaire (Sep 8, 2013)

If you limit your intake of niacin just 2000 mg there's no significant increase in blood sugar. This is very important, especially if you are a diabetic. Niacin is actually good for the diabetic condition, as it lowers blood pressure also lowers bad cholesterol well elevating good cholesterol. The key here is to use immediate release niacin preferably in capsules crystalline form. Do not under any circumstances used time release niacin this can be dangerous to the liver.
Niacinamide is safe even in large doses, Although I would not go above 4 mg personally,
stay away from time release stick to immediate release. Good luck.


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is anyone still using this?

Does it destroy social anxiety, panic attacks, speech problems just as clonazepam does?


----------



## davis162 (Dec 10, 2007)

I just started taking 500mg Niacin 2 times daily. I'll post on as soon as I get a feel on how it's working. It's only been 2 days so I want to wait before I leave a review


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I've tried both niacinamide and niacin. They both helped with anxiety for me, but niacinamide made me depressed after a few days, and niacin made my skin dry out insanely and I got pains in my joints. If it weren't for those things, I'd still be using it. I really like niacin. I like the flush and the feeling of comfort that came afterward. It kind of made me feel like I had gone running or something.


----------



## Supernothing (Aug 29, 2013)

housebunny said:


> I've tried both niacinamide and niacin. They both helped with anxiety for me, but niacinamide made me depressed after a few days, and niacin made my skin dry out insanely and I got pains in my joints. If it weren't for those things, I'd still be using it. I really like niacin. I like the flush and the feeling of comfort that came afterward. It kind of made me feel like I had gone running or something.


The flush should greatly diminish after 3 or so days. I was pretty strong the first 3 days but then it stopped. I'm actually sad the flushes went away as I enjoyed them, it was a nice warm feeling.

Even though i didn't notice much improvement in anxiety, i still take 3g a day. Apparently niacinimide binds to the same receptors in the brain as benzodiazepenes do, which is why it may have anti-anxiety effects.


----------



## mikac61 (Jun 10, 2015)

hi ,is it still working and at what dose ?


----------



## mikac61 (Jun 10, 2015)

hi ,is it still working an at what dose ? does it work with the same potency as clonazepam ?


----------



## Nevergivingup (Feb 24, 2017)

Is anyone in this thread still around and getting notable benefits from niancinamide?? Just starting the higher doses today and would like some more feedback on this possible " cure ".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nevergivingup (Feb 24, 2017)

Everyone on this board should read this very very intriguing article and study. Google - "Jonathan Prousky niancinamide for anxiety" written by a credible ND who specializes in helping people get off prescription drugs especially Benzos. I would like to get this thread moving again and would like to hear your opinion on the article/study. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sagey (Feb 15, 2017)

Nevergivingup said:


> Is anyone in this thread still around and getting notable benefits from niancinamide?? Just starting the higher doses today and would like some more feedback on this possible " cure ".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm going to order a bottle today, I'll update whether or not I see any changes.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Apparently niacinamide has properties that help to maintain lovely skin too. It's found in a b complex tablet. I'm not sure if I would want to buy another supplement, but I might consider it after comparing benzo/niacinamide cost/payoff and it comes out better.


----------

